# RNS 315 boot logo



## stmafa (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi! 
Have just installed my new rns-315. It works really great! However, i want to change the bootlogo. The unit was earlier installed in a Seat, and I want it to be a VW logo in my VW. Can it be done???


----------

